# Clunking/Thumping noise coming from the rear passenger side



## canabiz (Jul 7, 2010)

Folks, my 2006 X-Trail SE with 85K is making some clunking/thumping noise recently from the rear passenger side. The noise is most audible after acceleration and/or slow driving in the city, not so much on the highway. 

I recently put on the snow tires and the noise is much less audible. I thought there maybe a nail in the all-season tires but I didn't see anything after the inspection. I did, however, remove some stone chips in between the treads. 

Just wondering if this is something you guys have experienced? Perhaps the wheel bearing is giving out? I will get an alignment done shortly and will ask the mechanic to take it around for a spin but I thought some of you folks may know something.

Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah mate, this clunking noise from the back seat is quite a common issue. It is coming from the locking pin that locks that backrest of the rear seat into its channel (that thing that sticks out and you can pull if you want to fold the rear seats).

1. Make sure that both pin are not loose and screwed in properly (they can come loose)
2. If you tighten and still hear the clunks coming, put some masking tape on the metal part of the locking pin, so it reduces contact with the metal channel when the seats are locked in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frank Martin (Feb 1, 2011)

canabiz said:


> Folks, my 2006 X-Trail SE with 85K is making some clunking/thumping noise recently from the rear passenger side. The noise is most audible after acceleration and/or slow driving in the city, not so much on the highway.
> 
> I recently put on the snow tires and the noise is much less audible. I thought there maybe a nail in the all-season tires but I didn't see anything after the inspection. I did, however, remove some stone chips in between the treads.
> 
> ...


I have had this same issue, but I know it isn't coming from the seat, but the tire area - it's nothing to do with the suspension, I can see that all of that is in working order, but the actualy tire area - you can hear a light rattle even kicking the tire sometimes. I took it to a friend who is a mechanic, he couldn't see anything obvious in a quick check, but said it may be an issue with the brake caliper not being held in place well.


----------



## dalton_m (Apr 4, 2011)

*Very similar*

Got something similar perhaps. Took to Nissan main dealer. They diagnosed worn rear-disks and pads. Had that fixed. No difference to noise. My own suspicion is that it might be the driveshaft universal joint.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Check the fuel pump underneath the back seats.


----------



## TrickMeUp (Apr 16, 2011)

I have something kind of similar - I hear it when my music is off and slow driving. Havent had anything checked but it sounds like a warped brake disc....???


----------



## Bootsie (May 2, 2011)

I had the same thing and it was a strut. The noise is back on the opposite side now so I ordered another one. If you are at all handy it is a quick job to replace a rear. Make sure you have a spring compressor though!


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

could also be the bracket holding the rear part of the muffler line. There are 2 brackets and are known to break around 65k km.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I've had an annoying rattle under the car for a couple of months, turns out the rear struts have both had the fluid leak out and need replacement, as well as some fittings that are rusted. $925 from the local garage, which is not a cheap place but a good honest place that tells you if it ain't broke. Early for a repair like this, but the first thing I've had to fix since new. As an aside, I was having the brakes checked, they are at 40% front 20% rear after 74,000 km of mostly city driving.


----------

